# perineum injury caused by saddle, I think



## DaveGT101 (Jul 1, 2003)

I think I have some soft tissue damage to my perineum caused by a crappy saddle on a spinning bike. I went to a few classes and the seat, coupled with my road cycling body position, caused excessive pressure down there. A week later I had bladder control issues, went to the doctor, he told me to stay off the bike until I could urinate. So I did, and a week or two later I was fine. Then in late Feb I went to another class and the same thing happened. Now 2.5 months later I can urinate better, but I still have a dull pain in the perineum. I'm getting more MRI's, brain scan was fine, prostate was fine, MRI on pelvic area Friday... so we'll see.

Has ANYONE had a similar injury to that area? I'm slowly starting to feel better (knock on wood), but it took be 2.5 months to feel decent.. I'm still far from 100%.


----------



## DaveGT101 (Jul 1, 2003)

I forgot to mention, but some other symptoms I've also had are bloating in the lower abdomen and a general feeling of fullness. Fullness seems to be getting better, but the bloating is still there, but SLOWLY getting better.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I would strongly suggest if you haven't seen a specialist, such as a urologist, you get yourself checked out more in depth. That's a sensitive area, with innervation and vascularization and you don't want to mess with it.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

I don't see how they two things are related. 

I would suggest in addtion to the specialist you see a good overall health practisioner, and an excersie physiologist (knowledgable about bikes).

Doc's don't seem to play well together for the most part.


----------



## DaveGT101 (Jul 1, 2003)

I've been to a general practitioner, urologist, and neurologist... I'm getting a MRI friday on the pelvic area.. so hopefully I'll know more next week.


----------



## DaveGT101 (Jul 1, 2003)

*similar injry?*

Has anyone had a similar injury? I'm looking for some resources which can help guide my recovery.


----------



## Falling Rock (Nov 13, 2006)

Are there any seats that offer better protection against this?


----------



## emptybeer (Apr 22, 2005)

DaveGT101 said:


> Has anyone had a similar injury? I'm looking for some resources which can help guide my recovery.


I don't know how much this will help, but when I was 13 I was surfing on the North Shore of Oahu. I wiped pretty bad and took my board in the junk. I almost lost consciousness, but made it back to shore w/ quite a bit of blood in my shorts. Long story short, over a long period of time (eight years), I developed many of the symptoms you describe. I ended up having some scar tissue removed from my urinary tract which solved the problem entirely.


----------



## duke walker (Apr 10, 2005)

*brain scan for this?*

is your brain down there? get a saddle with a big groove or better a full split, lower the seat and raise the handlebars. most likely you had prostatitis


----------



## arc angel adventures (Aug 13, 2006)

DaveGT101 said:


> Has anyone had a similar injury? I'm looking for some resources which can help guide my recovery.


I had similar issues 2 years ago two different times. Mine developed into a prostate infection. I went to several urologists before I found one with some cycling related experience. Mine required heavy duty anti biotics and several weeks off of the bike.

Some folks due to anatomy just have more issues down there than others.

I have used a split selle itiala since then and also found out that mild dehydration can fan the flame so to speak so I drink electro lite replacement on all rides (especially indoors) that last more than 30 minutes.

I did not have difficulty urinating or bloating. Be very careful and follow Doctors orders!


----------

